# What is a good press for rifle reloading?



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

any price ranges. i want one that will last a life time.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

RCBS Rock chucker

You can get the whole kit with everything you need to get started for a couple hundred

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/646599


----------



## Boobzilla (Dec 6, 2004)

Yup, an RCBS Rock Chucker, hands down


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

after doing some research im thinking about these.

Progressive:
Hornady LNL or RCBS Pro 2000

Single Stage:
Hornady LNL single stage or RCBS rock chucker supreme (like the opinions above)

i like the idea of the progressive machine, Hornady.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I know I'll get a lot of disagreement on this, but I like Lee Precision. Can't beat the price. Features are the same, or sometimes better. Never had a problem with any of mine. I have been reforming cases from 30-06 to 338-06, etc on my basic press. Also 308 to 358. If you want progressives, they have them.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

well I decided on the following:

Rock Chucker Supreme Press
Lyman 1200 DPS scale and dispenser

thanks


----------

